# Electrolux RM 4217



## 94724 (May 1, 2005)

just come back from our first trip to france and sods law the fridge packed in we managed ok but lost some food.Now all the power supplies are there the freezer box is working but the fridge doesnt get cold.Can i get a new part? is it worth it do i need a new fridge? Where do i get the important partsfrom?Do i need a proper fitter to install a new fridge as im quite handy myself


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
I'm not an expert on fridges but as far as I know your fridge has only one evaporator which is in the freezer box. This cools both fridge and freezer box. 
I assume you were running it on mains and not gas and I suspect that the weather was a major factor, when its very hot these fridges struggle to reach the proper temperature which may lead you to think it's not working. 
I had similar problems in the past and improved things by adding two exhaust fans on the top outside ventilation gril, this helps get rid of the heat from behind the fridge. 

Just my thoughts, I'm sure there will be other theories coming along soon :wink: 

Jim


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I had a similar problem on a caravan in France, I tracked it down to the fact that the ventilation for the fridge was insufficient. I suggest as Scotjim says you check the ventilation and if necessary add a couple of fans.

These fans can be gat from CAK and can be thermostatically operated.


Good luck,

John


----------



## 94724 (May 1, 2005)

it appears you folks have the problem sorted,i used the fridge today and it is working but as you say struggling with the temperature.If i change the fridge what model would you upgrade to or do they still make this model but modified.If i get the fans i take it these will have to be wired in.I notice when on gas there is a smell of gas which i never noticed when the weather was cooler,is this also linked to the extraction problem.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *skilledhanz*. This is not specific to your particular model but the basic principle of Refrigeration is the same. It may help other's too. :wink: :-

http://www.rvmobile.com/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks John .. excellent site ... Bookmarked


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I doubt very much that the basic cooling system will be much different on todays fridges. The operating switches, controls and gas burner may be though.

If I were you, and could smell gas and could not tell where it was coming from I would switch off quickly. It would be well worth finding out how much a proper fridge service would cost, preferably done on your premises by Dometic (Electrolux) and possibly having that done before spending out on a new one.

If it works on electricity OK ,it is more than likely a gas problem not the cooling system.

All the best,

John


----------



## 94724 (May 1, 2005)

What do the initials CEK stand for


----------

